# * CANCELLED * Caravan & M/H show, Chelmsford 3-5 April



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone going to this show?

.: LINK :.

We may even bring the van down, if anyone else is visiting.

Gerald


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Is this a new event, I live just down the road and have never heard of it.

Pat


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

We will just be back in the country....could be our 1st stop ??

Jenny and Gordon


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

PATSY4 said:


> Is this a new event, I live just down the road and have never heard of it.


I think so, Pat. We've lived in Essex for 8 or 9 years, and we'd never heard of it before this year. I think Apple Tree are new to MH shows, so I've no idea what to expect. I seem to remember mixed reviews of their exhibitions last year, but if it's all new, they will improve.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

This is a new show, another one from Apple Tree Exhibitions. MHF had a rally at Westpoint, Exeter last weekend and have a rally at Temple Newsam House, Leeds at the Easter weekend, both new Appletree Shows.

Unfortuneately we have no rally staff available to marshal a rally at this show so we won't have an "official" MHF presence but I'm sure if you all put your Yellow Pennants in your windscreens you will be able to get together:lol: 

As Gerald says perhaps if we support them from the beginning we can influence their planning and maybe help them to make them really good shows in the future?


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Its a shame about the date really, as the week before we are at Newark and the week after is Easter which is a short working week anyhow.

I will have to think about it, it is a shame not to be supporting a local event. They hold V concerts at Hylands Park, so they are used to holding big events.

Let me know if anyone decides to go

Regards Pat

Just remembered its a special weekend that weekend its mine and my daughters birthday celebrations. So probably not attend, but you never know.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I could show my face at this event, I'm just up the road too.  

steve


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Gerald

We are planning to go for the day in the car as its the first show near to us for a change.

Deb and Paul


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, I have just booked for Leeds and this one is much nearer! 
Are we short of rally marshalls then? 
I would go to this one too if we could negotiate a discount.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As we do not have enough marshals to cover all the show rallies we will however be listing all the Appletree Shows in the meets section on the front page so if you are going to camp at them you will have a camping area for MHF.

Appletree have agreed that if you pre book using the booking form on there web site (DO NOT PHONE TO BOOK) and put Motorhomefacts on your booking form then you will be charged £10 per night as apposed to £15 per night.

If anybody that adds there name to the any meets list would like to be the host please let either myself or Clianthus know.

Jacquie


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll be there, but not in the MH as it's further from our house to the storage facility than it is to Hylands Park. We might even walk! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As we do not have enough marshals to cover all the show rallies we will however be listing all the Appletree Shows in the meets section on the front page so if you are going to camp at them you will have a camping area for MHF.

Appletree have agreed that if you pre book by downloading the booking form on there web site and POSTING IT to them (DO NOT PHONE TO BOOK) and put Motorhomefacts on your booking form then you will be charged £10 per night as apposed to £15 per night. This applies to all Appletree Shows unless they are listed as a rally.

If anybody that adds there name to the any meets list would like to be the host please let either myself or Clianthus know.

Re posted in case you missed it:lol:

Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank You Jacquie. You are a star :lol: 

Just need to check with Chris that he is up for it, and we will book on line.

Pat


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

I went to the Kent show last year run by Appletree and thought it was well run. It was extremely busy. Will definately be back this year. Have booking form printed off ready to send. The discount mentioned, (£10 instead of £15) Is this just for the Chelmsford show, or do you think they'd extend it to Kent?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Thank You Jacquie. You are a star :lol:
> 
> Just need to check with Chris that he is up for it, and we will book on line.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat

Booking is only by POST, or you can fax your booking through to them I think

The meet will be listed soon as admins have checked it

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dora said:


> I went to the Kent show last year run by Appletree and thought it was well run. It was extremely busy. Will definately be back this year. Have booking form printed off ready to send. The discount mentioned, (£10 instead of £15) Is this just for the Chelmsford show, or do you think they'd extend it to Kent?


Hi Dora

The discount is for all Appletree shows as long as pre booked by POST just make sure you put MOTORHOMEFACTS on the form

Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We will probably pop along but not with the MH as it is only about 20 minutes from home


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I think this event has been cancelled - I spoke to a dealer today who gave me the news


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Friant said:


> I think this event has been cancelled - I spoke to a dealer today who gave me the news


Can anyone confirm this ?

steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As far as we are aware the Chelmsford show is still going ahead, we have had no notification of it being canceled. I have however e.mailed Appletree and await there response.


Jacquie


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> As far as we are aware the Chelmsford show is still going ahead, we have had no notification of it being canceled. I have however e.mailed Appletree and await there response.
> 
> Jacquie


Thanks Jacquie 

steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

CHELMSFORD IS CANCELED sorry folks all other Appletree Shows are on though.

Please note there is no camping at the Bristol one, day visitors only.




Jacquie


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Great, they get a show where I dont have to travel hundreds of miles to and they go and cancel it :evil: just my luck.  

steve


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

*Essex Motorhome and Caravan Show 3-5 April CANCELLED*

I have just gone on to Appletree's website and they have cancelled the show.

Pat


----------

